# butterscotch dumplings



## smokebuzz (Jan 13, 2008)

made these, thot the girls would change their toods, guess i get them this week, for a snack ofcourse


----------



## walking dude (Jan 13, 2008)

you don't just come in and show pics without a recipe...........YOU HEATHEN..............

lolol....on the girls.......they are a handful........hehehe


----------



## linescum (Jan 13, 2008)

i agree..did you do them in a DO or what we need info!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kookie (Jan 13, 2008)

Look pretty tasty. But how did you make them and whats the recipe? 

Kookie


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 13, 2008)

OK, i don't have a recipe, learnt how to make them in 7th grade home-ec.
thow togather

1 stick butter
1-2 cups brown suger( i did'nt measure)
touch of cinn-a-num
touch of vinilla, that i didnt have, not used in bbq
2 of them roled up biscuit things, use 1 if you have a smaller skillet

Cook up to just before boil, add biscuits, cook 1 side for a while, then flip over and cook some more.

This should be on food network, real presise.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 13, 2008)

looks great!!  gonna have to try them!!


----------



## cman95 (Jan 13, 2008)

That sounds real good. Should make my sugar go thru the roof.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, those do look good, made my sugar count go up just lookin at em.  Wouldn't dare try them.  Although I might give it a whirl if the wife isn't lookin'!


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 8, 2008)

I help an outfitter set up his elk camp in the Bob Marshall Wilderness. A few years ago, the camp cook came in with us to cook for the set up crew. She made a similar version of these which she called Carmel Dumplings. My God they were like manna from heaven, especially in that setting. Thanks for triggering a great memory.


----------

